# Applying for a K-1 Fiance visa...



## Daflares (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I recently got engaged to my girlfriend (U.S. citizen). I'm a Brit living and working in Dubai, UAE. She resides in San Francisco. We are looking to get married in March next year on US soil. 
Have been looking at the K-1 Fiance visa. Was just wondering if anyone out there has gone through a similar situation recently? I'm keen to find out how long the process takes, costs, problems and what pitfalls to avoid.
Our final goal is to settle in SF.

Hope someone can offer advice.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

she can file for the K-1 visa anytime 
can take 8-10 months 

K1 Process Flowchart


----------

